# Cory Eggs



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

I was worried my 75g didn't have enough flow so I tried adding a water pump and it apparently got my bronze corys in the mood and now I have eggs. 

......if more than three of these hatch, it will have been cheaper than buying more corys to grow the shoal hahaha since I spent like $8 on the water pump and bronze corys cost like $2.50

Not sure how they picked this leaf because it’s starting to get pinholes. I was gonna trim this leaf if there weren’t eggs on it.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Take it out; they will eat the eggs. :3 It's best to have a separate 10G with a sponge filter and heater.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I've been dreaming of running a cory spawn! Ugh I do everything right and Never get eggs ^^ lucky duck


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

ThatFishThough said:


> Take it out; they will eat the eggs. :3 It's best to have a separate 10G with a sponge filter and heater.


Yeah. I got everything but the air pump gave up on life. Hopefully the fish in my 75g fail to eat eggs for another day. >_< I have seen the red rainbowfish thinking about it.

Is there any particular method to tossing the eggs into a new tank? Some places said the eggs need high flow to hatch while other people said to use a little meth blue to avoid fungus.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Most people have better luck with moving water ^^


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Do both. Simpy trim the leaves with eggs, stick them into another tank with the high air flow (no filters unless you want no fry!) and some IAL or Rooibos Tea.

I've only ever successfully hatched one fry, who later died.


----------



## Jootje67 (May 19, 2016)

I put my Cory eggs in a separate tank and put an airstone in them. I don't use a heater while my room is heated up to 25 degrees.
I put most of the time an almondleave in there. Most of the eggs will hatch after 3 days, but it's just wich species you got.
Got myself 5 species and they all lay eggs from time to time 😁



Verstuurd vanaf mijn E6653 met Tapatalk


----------



## Jootje67 (May 19, 2016)

One of my young tanks 😉

Verstuurd vanaf mijn E6653 met Tapatalk


----------



## Jootje67 (May 19, 2016)

Jootje67 said:


> One of my young tanks 😉 these are Paleatus of 3 weeks old, I feed them own bred artemia
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn E6653 met Tapatalk




Verstuurd vanaf mijn E6653 met Tapatalk


----------



## Jootje67 (May 19, 2016)

Jootje67 said:


> Verstuurd vanaf mijn E6653 met Tapatalk


----------



## Jootje67 (May 19, 2016)

Verstuurd vanaf mijn E6653 met Tapatalk


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Alas the batch of eggs didn't work out. oTL


----------

